# Waiting...



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

...for the results of the competition. I probably lost all ready because I missed 2 notes out of 3, but I'll still practice for the finals.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Honorable Mention.

Bah! Should have played the Ballade first.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

huh? what is this for? you haven't said anything about an audition...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh sorry to hear that, Harvey. (Search in the keyboard forum, Quaverion: http://www.solomusic.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=10&st=0)

But maybe it trained your experience, Harvey, so it will go better the next time. And don't forget, you didn't get the result yet, or did you?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Everything I say in this post, or any other post I make, is entirely in my opinion.

Results:
1. Somebody who played Chopin's first ballade. It's okay to do funny things...but you have to make it sound good. Apparently the judges were impressed by it. I found it difficult to listen to him.
2. Somebody who played Chopin's C-sharp minor etude, the one that starts with an octave. I remember this girl from another competition where she played Fantasie-Impromptu. I say, she hasn't improved much. Chopin Etude. She thinks she's playing Hanon exercises. Where's the music?
3. Somebody who played Mendelssohn's Rondo Capriccioso. I don't know what happened here. I guess she just played it too slow to make it impressive. I think she should have won, considering her age - 13 compared to 15 (Other Ballade Kid) and 16 (Etude Girl).

Here's how the competition worked. Each competitor plays three selections, each from different time periods. The judges choose three finalists to play a selection from the Romantic period (different between divisions), and the finalists are judged on that piece. A New York Steinway was used in this competition.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Sorry that you didn't make it Harvey. Don't be a sore loser though. <_< Some of the stuff you said was really immature. It makes me angry to think that someone who would say something like "she sounded like she was constipated" about someone's playing (who obviously worked very hard) could think that he even had a chance to win.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Excuse me...
Reworded.

...There is danger in the air. I request a lock on this thread.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

[DONE]


----------

